# Civil Aggression



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Had a great protection training session last night and I won a leash on a bet!
My female has just turned 3 and I and the trainer knew she was a serious dog and does have civil aggression. 
We have been working on transitioning from prey to fight to prey and she has no problem with this, infact is very clear headed.

Last night it was decided to wake up her civil aggression. she was on a long back tie, the helper was agitating her and then he started coming very close to me and started hitting me with his whip, I did not add anything to the performance. Well did her civil aggression kick in, she got directly between me and the helper, rewarded with a bite. then I put her in a sit and she just shut off holding the sleeve but watching the helper intently. I outed the sleeve and had her relax in a down.

Members started talking about her stating that this dog would protect me.
the helper was not all that sure so we decided to find out.Would she stay with the sleeve or go for the man. We made a small wager.
The scenario was set up, she was still on a back tie and the helper does his usual agitation and a bite, while she is holding on to the sleeve and pulling and the helper has one hand holding the sleeve he uses the other hand to start hitting me again with the whip.
He is really lucky she was on a back tie as she dropped the sleeve and was on him. She did not get him. I got a free leash.

I put her then in a down to chill off the back tie, and then we calmly walked out right past the helper who was in a neutral position.

I was impressed. Will my dog protect me probably

Laurel


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Not to bust your bubble but I wouldn't count on that just yet. Try it sometime in an unfamiliar location, dark and someone jumping from nowhere...


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

You are not bursting my bubble. We actually have been talking about doing something like you suggested.
Did something like that last fall except I was not actually being assaulted.
It was at night in a field that she had never been to, helper was wearing a white mask with long flowing white hair. He jumped out of the bushes, she was aware of something in that area as we were approaching. When he jumped out screaming and flailing his arms she went forward barking and challenging.
It will be interesting to see what happens in the scenario you describe.
Keep you posted


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Laurel you have nothing to fear . Journey will be there for you . She has the hardness , the watchfulness , the loyalty and the bond , and the intelligence to discern the difference to when there is a threat , when it is a playful game and when it is real , and will adjust her response accordingly.

good dog Journey.


----------

